# Router's Corner



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know this may depend on the material used, but...
when routing straights, do you 'have' to use a router, or can you use a fine circular saw?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I know this may depend on the material used, but...
> when routing straights, do you 'have' to use a router, or can you use a fine circular saw?


Uh, use a router bud. Hard to cut a "clean" line with a circular saw, but you can always give it a try...Hey the Wright Bros. built an airplane...RM


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

You can cut the strits with a cicular saw using a straitedge to guide the saw cut . However , a saw cut might be too wide for the guide pin if the track is HO scale . Just a thought !

Gonzo


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ...Hey the Wright Bros. built an airplane.


Well....Rich has been known to _"wing it"_ now and then.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

rich i,m sure you could use a skillsaw and i mean skill!! but you should become one with yer router! when routing straights i pin down a straight edge and bump the router into it then start moving.it is way eaisier than getting that"beast" out and hoping for the best.fact you could ducttape the router to yer hand and walk around with it for a day or 2 that way you really know how the router feels!! but the short answer is yes you could,but i would,nt.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I was thinking more 24th scale drag strip. Currently, I don't own a router, but someday.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all the 1/24 drag strips i built were routed. i don't think you can get a smooth enough groove from a saw blade.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How wide is the slot on a 24th scale?


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Like Joe says, you could, but I think a router with a round base following a fence is so much easier to control. It'll pull itself towards the fence and the round base means you don't have to watch and make sure you're staying parallel to the fence. With a square or rectangular base (like on your saw) you have to watch to maintain squareness to that fence. I vote for easy myself.

Todd


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe a cordless trim saw...thinner blade...with a good piece of angle iron clamped down???


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Any size table saw using 1/8" ripping blade (1/24), not cross cut. Sandpaper-120g-220g-400g, paint & racing in 72 hours. 1 day build, 1 day paint, 1 day wire.+ Quality work too. 

Come on Rich, The Timing Light Texan.

Glad to hear your talking 1/24th. My away from home slotmanship attempt.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe I'll start on it in a couple of weeks. I gotta get some materials together.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*1/8 to 3/16*



NTxSlotCars said:


> How wide is the slot on a 24th scale?


1/8 to 3/16

.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Al.
I'm thinkin a drag strip on 2x8 or 2x10 with some of that metal tape stuff for the rails.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

epoxy paint makes a really good racing surface for open cell foam tires.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wish i had the room for a strip! sounds like a good idea ya got rich. but as i get a lil older i think i put too much effort and thought into things . i say get a chunk of 2by12 and let it rip!!! try a test shot then go in for the kill!! have fun yer almost there!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich,

Take this for what it's worth. If you are going to only rout a straight, you may be able to work just opposite to the normal way of routing. I know you don't have a router, but if you did (or find another tool that could cut with a router bit), you could mount the router stationary (like on a router table) and just move the work piece.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, that's worth a lot. I've thought about this before.
If I had a table saw, I could install a fine tooth blade and simply run the board through
at a slow pace. The slot doesn't have to be that deep, so I don't see it being much 
rougher than a router bit, especially if I'm gonna use a 2x12 instead of formica, sinatra, or MDF.
Either way, I don't think it would be that hard to saw a straight line.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Use a fine tooth, thin kerf blade, mounted in the saw backwards. Thats what I use to cut metal for buildings. Makes a nice clean cut. If you use a circular saw get one of the inexpensive straight edge guides that clamp to the material. They're a little over 8' long. If your material is longer than that, chalk a line the full length as to where you want the edge of you guide to be, that way you'll be straight as you move the guide down the material. Whether you use a circular saw or a router your going to need a guide.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

what about cutting away enough material to insert a metal or plastic "U" channel for the slot???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

jobobvideo said:


> what about cutting away enough material to insert a metal or plastic "U" channel for the slot???


Now yer thinkin' . . .


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Norm ripped his on a table saw with a fence set-up. 










With the right blade, adjustable control on the blade height, and a solid adjustable fence to run the material against... I could see your idea working Rich. Same idea as a dado cut. Why not rip one down as a test??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I would not use 2x10 or 2x12. As it dries it could warp or twist. I would use the pre-cut laminate or bare particle board shelving. They sell it in 12" wide by 96" long. It will require more support but give a smoother surface.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I cut out straights with a table saw from a 4X8 sheet of MDF, with help from a friend. then set the fence for lane spacing and dept and cut slots. Supper simple, fast and easy and accurate. Some copper tape from Hobby Lobby and a battery and you are good to go...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If you're gonna go the saw blade route Tex, buy ya sheet of the MDF, chalk line the first cut. If you need your track, let's say 12" wide, make your first cut about 13. Once you cut off the 13" in strip, flip it over, use the factory edge as your guide for the next cuts. When done, clean up the 13 inch edge back to 12...
I agree with Jeepman, the 2 x 10 or 12 will bow, twist, etc. Get a dust mask!!! RM

P.S. I'd still use a router, double fluted carbide bit, jus sayn'...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you have a Home Depot or Lowes close,see if they have a loan a tool program,that includes routers.
Maybe you can get one free for a week-end:thumbsup:
I never owned a router till i built my track,and the little Ridgid laminate trimmer version i bought and used was only a little more then a 100 bucks Canuck,so they aren't that expensive.

I used the same router as Gene describes here.

http://routedtracks.yuku.com/topic/7/Router-Ridgid-R2401-Trim-Router


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

As described, the MDf doesn't offer any self support,
But if I attached a thin piece of MDF to a 2x12, would I even need to cut or route?
Let's say I have 1/2 thick MDF. If I have a 6 inch wide, 8ft long piece in the middle,
and two 3 inch wide pieces on each side, with room inbetween for the slot, does that work?

_I also like the insert idea..._


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds like the cut pieces might be a good idea. Like others said due to 2x12 warping, maybe layer your cut pieces on 12" wide MDF. Also, 2x12 usually isn't 12" wide. Home depot will make cuts on panel cutter good and straight. Buy 4'x8' sheets have them cut the width what you need. Contact cement or liquid nail them together clamp or weight till dry. I might the lap the joints of the top pieces (cut shorter than the bottom) and vise-a-versa to make even stronger joints..just my .02 cents. Keep us posted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> what about cutting away enough material to insert a metal or plastic "U" channel for the slot???


I've thought this would be a great idea for plastic sectional track. Create a continuous slot for sectional track and you cancel out probably 80%-90% of the joint noise and problems. I just don't think you could do it with existing Tyco/Tomy/Lifelike/Aurora because any channel in the slot would make the slot too small (I think). 

Joe


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> Sounds like the cut pieces might be a good idea. Like others said due to 2x12 warping, maybe layer your cut pieces on 12" wide MDF. Also, 2x12 usually isn't 12" wide. Home depot will make cuts on panel cutter good and straight. Buy 4'x8' sheets have them cut the width what you need. Contact cement or liquid nail them together clamp or weight till dry. I might the lap the joints of the top pieces (cut shorter than the bottom) and vise-a-versa to make even stronger joints..just my .02 cents. Keep us posted


Could you have them cut the slots on the panel saw at Home Depot as well? They'd be straight. Don't know about the depth accuracy or the kerf on the blade they use. Might cost you 50¢ a cut or whatever they charge after the first cut.

Todd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

As an old lumber and building materials manager for a Home Depot (13 years ago). I would never allow them to make a precision cut. They most likely will not groove a panel. The panel saws are not very accurate for ripping mainly due to the lack of training most of their employees have.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, good point.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe I got someone good at it or I was there to supervise, but they cut some up for me that were perfect... straighter than I could do with worm drive saw and I've had a lot of practice. I did have them test cut some scrap before I said ok on the cuts though. just rips no grooves.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My saw has a laser on it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Back from Brazil. Now I gotta get busy.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Plug her into 220 and let the lazer burn the slot in. 
LOL!
Sorry. :freak:
Cheers Ted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw that done on a James Bond film, Goldfinger...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still got these ideas banging around in my head. Got an AW drag strip for a temporary fix.

Still wanna try this stuff.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes you can on 1/24 scale. I did mine and it turned out great!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I saw that done on a James Bond film, Goldfinger...


You mean he was actually making a routed slot car track? Dang.... how do I miss these things?


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

I've done it using a fine/extra fine finish blade, but you really need to double check the thickness of the blade so it'll match the router bit. I don't like using full sized routers for this. You'll get the same results using a trim router, IF you install a wider base plate on it to keep things perfectly vertical. Trim routers are easily half the weight and bulk of full sized routers, BUT, you'll have to plunge very carefully, or better yet, begin at the edge of the board and cut all the way thru. There is a third option I've been meaning to try but haven't gotten to it yet.. The saw attachment for a Dremel.. It's a tiny blade, something like 2 inches in diameter, and off hand don't know what the kerf is. If it's wide enough, it'd probably work great, even for some of the larger diameter curves. Anyone who's tried it, I'd love to know what you came up with.. Even if you're like me and hate taking pictures, you really should document your work..


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I used a small Ryobi 18 volt circular saw on my HO dragstrip ( Lakeside Park Dragway). The trick is to make sure that the saw stays square along the fence and to cut in one pass as stalling or stopping can create inperfections in the slot. 

I would go with the router if you can and with a good straight fence for a guide, as you will get a much better result.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> You mean he was actually making a routed slot car track? Dang.... how do I miss these things?


You don't remember the James Bond slotcar set??? That was part of the prototype they were cutting...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What is your preferred router out of these????

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...&sprefix=trim+,tools&rh=i:tools,k:trim router


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What is your preferred router out of these????
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...&sprefix=trim+,tools&rh=i:tools,k:trim router


I own THIS lil pony and I LOVE it!:thumbsup:

*Bosch PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with Edge Guide*


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What is your preferred router out of these????
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...&sprefix=trim+,tools&rh=i:tools,k:trim router


I've got the Rigid and it's great as well.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Swamper has a good article on the little Ridgid router .

http://routedtracks.yuku.com/topic/7/Router-Ridgid-R2401-Trim-Router


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hoping to get one of these soon!


----------

